# KUALA LUMPUR | Kiara Bay | 220m+ | 55 fl+ | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYlV3qC5Kdg


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5-tlJhEls0


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

U/C now


----------

